# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Other Discussion and Support > Education & Science >  [SOLVED] Installing Matlab R2007a

## QED314159

I need help installing Matlab r2007a student version on Ubuntu 7.10. When I try to run the installation DVD I get:

unable to execute /cdrom/install_unix.sh: Permission denied

Also I have read about several other problems involved with installing matlab. Any advice or experiences to make this good smoother would be very welcomed. 

Thanks.

----------


## amd-64

Do you run it as root. in r2007b, the command is install not install_unix.sh

In a terminal, try

sudo /cdrom/install_unix.sh

----------


## QED314159

I did run the command using sudo however i get the same reply of permission denied.

----------


## kbless7

I'm not too sure about that. I did mine from an iso file. From looking at my iso file the installer isn't a shell script so you wouldn't need the ".sh" part. Is yours a script?

-Matt

----------


## QED314159

I'm not sure. There is a file on the dvd named install_unix.sh However I can't this to run even as root.

----------


## kbless7

> I'm not sure. There is a file on the dvd named install_unix.sh However I can't this to run even as root.


Try 



```
sh /cdrom/install_unix.sh
```

Thats how you run scripts

----------


## QED314159

I tried this:
root@sinx:~# sh /cdrom/install_unix.sh

and got:
exec: 4: /cdrom/unix/install: Permission denied

----------


## kbless7

> I tried this:
> root@sinx:~# sh /cdrom/install_unix.sh
> 
> and got:
> exec: 4: /cdrom/unix/install: Permission denied


Does it do the same thing when your not running in root? If that doesn't work try extracting it as an iso and mounting it. Then you should be able to do it then.

----------


## QED314159

I get the same result using sudo. What do i need to do to extract it as an iso and mount?

----------


## kbless7

> I get the same result using sudo. What do i need to do to extract it as an iso and mount?


http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:F..._from_CD.2FDVD

Go to that website. There is a section thats says how to create an iso image from cd/dvd. The website also tells you how to mount the iso

----------


## sfabel

It helped actually using the bash shell when I had that problem. Instead of 'sh', make sure that it is 'bash' ('sh' somtimes is a link to a stripped down version of the shell).

YMMV

Stephan

----------


## QED314159

Thank you kbless7 creating an iso and going from there worked perfectly. I have included the code below for anyone else who may encounter this problem.


```
:~$ sudo umount /dev/cdrom
:~$ readcd dev=/dev/cdrom f=file.iso

Read  speed:  4234 kB/s (CD  24x, DVD  3x, BD  0x).
Write speed:  4234 kB/s (CD  24x, DVD  3x, BD  0x).
Capacity: 638960 Blocks = 1277920 kBytes = 1247 MBytes = 1308 prMB
Sectorsize: 2048 Bytes
Copy from SCSI (1,0,0) disk to file 'file.iso'
end:    638960
addr:   638960 cnt: 48
Time total: 298.845sec
Read 1277920.00 kB at 4276.2 kB/sec.

:~$ sudo mkdir /media/iso
:~$ sudo modprobe loop
:~$ sudo mount -t iso9660 -o loop file.iso /media/iso
:~$ cd /usr/local
:/usr/local$ sudo mkdir matlab74_sv
:/usr/local$ cd matlab74_sv
:/usr/local/matlab74_sv$ sudo /media/iso/install_unix.sh
```

After the installation is complete


```
:~$sudo unmount /media/iso/
```

----------


## kbless7

> Thank you kbless7 creating an iso and going from there worked perfectly. I have included the code below for anyone else who may encounter this problem.
> 
> 
> ```
> :~$ sudo umount /dev/cdrom
> :~$ readcd dev=/dev/cdrom f=file.iso
> 
> Read  speed:  4234 kB/s (CD  24x, DVD  3x, BD  0x).
> Write speed:  4234 kB/s (CD  24x, DVD  3x, BD  0x).
> ...


Good. I'm glad it worked for you. 

Enjoy the best calculating program ever.

-Matt

----------


## confused!

Hey -- got same problem looks like you had. i.e. can't run the installer file. But trying that script i get an error: unmount comand not found.

Any ideas?

----------


## kbless7

> Hey -- got same problem looks like you had. i.e. can't run the installer file. But trying that script i get an error: unmount comand not found.
> 
> Any ideas?


the command is "umount" not "unmount"

----------


## confused!

> the command is "umount" not "unmount"


Ah £$%"^&££", what a muppet. Cheers Kbless.

----------


## twistadias

ive installed matlab r2008a but I cant launch it. 

When I press Alt+F2 and type matlab, the splash screen shows up and later disappears.

Any clue on what to do??

----------


## arkangel

can you open a terminal and run matlab  from there 

i dont know where you installed matlab  , but   just  type

 matlab 
 or
 /opt/matlab2007a/bin/matlab

or wherever you have matlab 

it might a license problem,  hope you have a legal copy , otherwise we cannot help you !!

----------


## twistadias

cheers matlab does work from the terminal.

is there any way I can close the terminal after opening matlab without quitting matlab too??

----------


## arkangel

yeah i remember!!!     matlab from  one reason  needs a terminal.  maybe there is a hidden  option you need to digg  

I never tried without terminal it  never bothers me , just minimize it 

you can  add matlab to the menu 

open alacarte (the menu editor)   and then  add it to the corresponding menu item you want (this works exactly like windows )  and there is one check it says something like " open in terminal "   

Warning: in alacarte there is a button that says  "revert"  don't preset you will set the menus  to the default options (as when you installed linux firt time )  

I'll try to take a look at the matlab script   (yeath the matlab comd is a script that calsl another program , actual matlab)  if i can figure out how to run it w/o terminal i will post

----------


## twistadias

Sweet I now have a nice little link to matlab in the education section.

----------


## kbless7

the option to run without the shell of a terminal is with


```
matlab -desktop
```

just add the -desktop on the end of whatever command you use

----------


## sancho panza

Thats a tip I never used, always ran it from the terminal...thanks!

----------


## arkangel

damn  it!!  so simple  

thanks

----------


## twistadias

thank you so much.

----------


## bhaskarsanta

> Thank you kbless7 creating an iso and going from there worked perfectly. I have included the code below for anyone else who may encounter this problem.
> 
> 
> ```
> :~$ sudo umount /dev/cdrom
> :~$ readcd dev=/dev/cdrom f=file.iso
> 
> Read  speed:  4234 kB/s (CD  24x, DVD  3x, BD  0x).
> Write speed:  4234 kB/s (CD  24x, DVD  3x, BD  0x).
> ...


What the user QED 314159   said is absolutely working fine. I came with some other problem. when i try to install MATLAB it was producing error as "/var/lib/libc.so.6" not found. The matlab is installing and working fine after immediate installation, but when i quit from this matlab after installation it was not restarting. Even i searched through command prompt as well as graphical environment for matlab and search doesn't came with any result.
I tried to install that libc through synaptic package manager but there was no file with the name libc.so.6 found in /var/lib directory. Please give me a solution to how can i overcome with this problem.

----------

